# Battery saver active light



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The car is going into "standby" mode because your stereo installation (possibly amp) is drawing too much current from the battery when the car is off.

This feature is outlined in the manual.

I'd suggest performing a parasitic draw test. Normal "standby" voltage for a car is between 15-35 mA. Anything over that, the Cruze is probably trying to save your battery so it can start up again.

Battery Drain Parasitic Draw Testing


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

It comes on after about 20 min. Of driving ill read the link you posted thanks again


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Flip to the 'info' part of your DIC - what voltage is your car producing when running, and what is the amp draw by your stereo installation?


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Battery voltage is at 14.8 to 15.1 it went to 15.1 after it idled down a little bit my volt meter is in my shop about an hr away ill check that tomorrow


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The voltage is correct and seeing it vary is expected. I would check the stereo and the stereo power connections. Either the stereo or its power connections are drawing too much current.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

car is put back to factory except for the zero guage wire that i upgraded the battery is at 12.7 volts which is good but the battery saver light is still on any thoughts the car goes into the shop wed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mattyf2 said:


> car is put back to factory except for the zero guage wire that i upgraded the battery is at 12.7 volts which is good but the battery saver light is still on any thoughts the car goes into the shop wed.



Mattyf2,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi I just had this code come up on my car as well does it mean I need to get a new battery or is the alternator bad I've had my stereo installed for five or six months now


----------

